
Organisational Structures for Sustainable Free Software Development [video] - rendx
https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9087-organisational_structures_for_sustainable_free_software_development
======
rendx
Referenced books and links:
[https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2017/Fahrplan/events...](https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2017/Fahrplan/events/9087.html)

